
What Today's Magic Pony Acquisition Means for Entrepreneur First and for London - dchs
http://peternixey.com/post/146210478753/what-todays-magic-pony-acquisition-means-for
======
brudgers
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11938819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11938819)

~~~
dchs
Thanks - I was suprised my submission didn't just add a vote to an existing
one!

~~~
brudgers
My understanding is that the dupe detector doesn't work all the time.

